# Badass Rotary Cutter - Baumalight CP572



## Eron (May 4, 2020)

This thing is a beast. It is rated to cut 4" trees but I accidently cut an 8" pine tree. 










  








Baumalight CP572




__
Eron


__
Sep 28, 2020












  








Baumalight CP572 Cuts 8in Tree




__
Eron


__
Sep 28, 2020




Oops. Cut down an 8" tree.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

So.... did you buy one?


----------



## Eron (May 4, 2020)

pogobill said:


> So.... did you buy one?


I did. That is me in the video. I wrote a blog about the details if interested. https://bushhogservice.com/comparison-of-the-the-baumalight-cp572-vs-the-brown-tree-cutter/ There are also more videos on my YouTube channel that I just started. I'll be doing more videos next weekend. I have land clearing job already because it can clear the real nasty stuff. It is something else.


----------

